# Wildan1 : 10 000 expressos later...



## Topsie

Hey Wildan1 has surreptitiously finished the coffee pot again and no-one noticed!
Congratulations!
http://87.98.222.182/1/07/86/98/deco/cafe-1.jpg
BTW please don't worry about having a birthday in cold dreary November because it probably means you're a Scorpio (they're soooo sexy!) or a fiery Sagittarius (next best thing!)


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations, Wildan. ​


----------



## ewie

*Congratulations, Willie ~ pity so few of your posts are in EO, but we can't have everything ...*

_This message was sponsored by the English Only Marketing Board._


----------



## Missrapunzel

Congratulations, wildan!!!  
I'm still trying to believe it!


----------



## wildan1

Merci à tous ! Effectivement, le café me fait pas mal turbiner, je m'aperçois...

Topsie, that cup is a real work of art. I had a barista make me such a beautiful one just once--in a café in Moscow of all places! I almost didn't drink it it was so beautiful.

Outsider and MissRap, it's always a pleasure to share ideas and a little humor with you both here.

Ewie, we don't see enough of each other. If I had more time I'd hang around "you lot" in EO--and ENG/FR seems to offer similar dialogue with the addition of a _je-ne-sais-quoi... _But it's nice to know they've got you cracking the whip in there now (who drank the Kool-Aid at WF that day?!) 

Cheers to all et un grand merci, Bill


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Et j'y vais aussi de mon petit hommage au grand Bill.
I wish my command of English were as good as his own command of French - wishful thinking...
Cheers, Bill!


----------



## Moon Palace

I will try not to put it in a too tortuous way this time... 
Warm congratulations Bill, and should you decide to celebrate this way, we might be tempted to cross the pond , but hopefully we wouldn't be the skunks in the garden party...


----------



## hunternet

Bravo Bill, toutes mes félicitations pour ta maîtrise du français et de l'anglais qui font de toi un contributeur fiable, je reste impressionné par ton niveau de connaissances ! à quand un Wildan's Dictionary ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Merci pour toute l'aide, toujours fiable et délivrée avec humour et gentillesse, que tu nous apportes.
On attend tes prochains posts avec impatience !


----------



## wildan1

Merci bien pour vos messages. Mais c'est vous qui m'apprenez de nouvelles choses tous les jours.

Moon Palace, I love the chops on the barbecue--they're making me hungry! 

I wish you could all join me on my porch (_ma galerie_, comme on l'appelle au Québec).

Many thanks to all, Bill (wildan1)


----------



## Nicomon

Bravo Bill. 

I can hardly believe that figure! It seems like just yesterday that I congratulated you on your 5 000 !! 
I wonder what you put in that coffee.  

Here's something for you. _With its elegance and efficiency, this quality manual Turkish coffee grinder is the best on the market. _
Unless you'd prefer that type. _This compact and efficient manual knee mill, designed to hold between the knees, is made from black timber with a chromed steel lid. _

But those wouldn't be of any use without a year (or a few weeks?) supply of coffee 


PS : I would love to join you for a barbecue on your porch, but that to me is _une veranda. _Ce que j'appelle _une galerie_, c'est ça


----------



## wildan1

Merci, Nico, amie du même fuseau horaire !

C'est donc bien _une veranda_ que j'ai chez moi--c'est un autre Québécois qui m'a récemment dit (ici au Forum) que j'avais _une galerie_ au sens canadien...

Galerie ou véranda...a porch is a porch is a porch, et vous y seriez tous les bienvenus!

Bill


----------



## Nicomon

Je me trompe peut-être, mais je crois que tu fais référence à ce fil


----------



## Asr

Am I too late to step in? Just wanted to say that I've been enjoying reading your posts...Do stay around pls, at least for a milion more 

Btw any chance of that nick being your real name?


----------



## Punky Zoé

More later (mais j'ai une excuse, j'étais pas là ). Happy to be here before 11,000, You are so fast, Bill ! And if only fast but impressive too .

_*10,000 c'est un cap ! ... Wildan1 c'est un roc ! ... C'est un pic ! ... Que dis-je, c'est un pic ? ... C'est une sommité !!! *_​*    Félicitations !!!    *​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Moi aussi, m'sieur, j'ai le même mot d'excuse que PZ ! 

Congrats au plus trustable des ricains du Fr_En ! 
(Mieux vaut une bonne tasse de café qu'une conne baffe tassée, non ? )


----------

